# Vitamin D Reducing Cancer Cell Growth?



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Don't know about fish body oil (like we use) providing vitamin D. I have been supplementing me with 1000 mg of D-3 daily for quite some time. ( Evidently, D-3 is more absorbable than D-2). Sure hope it does turn out to be advantageous for pets too. I think you are wise getting it from the sun naturally for the puppers. Going to read now about which foods are D containing.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

From what I've read, here are foods containing vit D: Shitake mushrooms, herring, sardines, catfish, tuna, Sockeye salmon, eggs. Sunlight (where oh where are you Mr Sun?) still sounds like the best idea to me.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh how I wish the sun would shine again here! 

Our acupuncture vet (the holistic one) said holistic vets have been using Vitamin D injections for years on cancer dogs.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Don't know about fish body oil (like we use) providing vitamin D. I have been supplementing me with 1000 mg of D-3 daily for quite some time. ( Evidently, D-3 is more absorbable than D-2). Sure hope it does turn out to be advantageous for pets too. I think you are wise getting it from the sun naturally for the puppers. Going to read now about which foods are D containing.


Do you mean 1000 iu or 1000 mg for your vitamin D3 dosing?


----------



## willoliver (Aug 11, 2019)

Haven't try Vitam D


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Omega 3's had a point of diminishing returns. It starts I believe at 750mg and anything above 2000mg is generally pointless as there body can't absorb it fast enough to utilize that much extra Omega 3. 

1000mg of Omega 3 may even not be worth it.


----------

